# white sweet clover seed and white clover seed



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

I found a source for white blossom sweet clover seed.
Nixa seed and hardware in Nixa, MO
Talk to Larry 1 (417)725-3512
http://www.nixahardware.com/http://www.nixahardware.com/

They had a good price on regular white clover seed as well (better than I have been able to find locally by $1.50 a pound). They also have the inoculate for the seed. The white blossom was $2.46/lb. Cheaper if you by a whole 50lb sack. That's not bad for pure white blossom sweet clover seed.

The best deal on yellow blossom sweet clover is still Camp 9 in the for sale section. If he still has some.

RKR


----------



## Farmsteader (Mar 12, 2010)

We spoke to either our Conservation or Farm Extention office that had seed bags, i thought they were selling some really reasonable so you might wanna check it, if you can find Organic even better , Best Wishes, AJ and Denise 
NoArkansas


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

rKr, i get mine from our local MFA feed store here in Fair Grove, Mo. They buy it from the Green Seed Co. (wholesale house) in Springfield Mo. Nixa Hardware probably get theirs there to. Jack


----------

